# My baby



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is my big baby!! He is rotten! 






View attachment 633


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! What a picture! He look so sweet (and huge)! :biggrin:
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like he is saying "tried the chair, nope,
tried the otoman, nope...settled in the middle

He is beautiful. Love his markings. And I agree, he is
HUGE!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Deb, he is so handsome!


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Oh I love his markings! I have a boxer with similar markings...


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you! He is clearly not standard Dane color, but I love him.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I love big huge babys! And he looks just too sweet! CUTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

deb9017 said:


> Thank you! He is clearly not standard Dane color, but I love him.


Non standard colors are gorgeous! Doesn't make him any less of a Dane in the end. Our little Zuri will be similarly colored to him when she grows up :wink:


----------

